# 16 Gauge semi auto Savage 755a Excellent condition



## sherry (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a question?
This gun shoots well, is in awesome condition. I've had it for 25 yrs but dont recall the history on this gun as far as how old it was when i bought it. [/b]


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Sherry,
I think they were made between the midish 40's throug about 1966, depending on whether the receiver is alloy or steel and depending on whether my reasearch on the matter is correct. I'm told that in excellent condition they go for about $175 to $200.
Hope this helps,
Dan


----------

